# Problems w/Boarding Stable



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

In my opinion...no, it was not proper and yes, get him outta there! To not help someone when you actually see them thrown from their horse is horrible!!!!! And I'm sorry, but if you're paying them to make sure that your horse is fed and taken care of, and they're not fulfilling their end of the bargain; they don't need to be in that line of business. 

Good luck in your search for a place.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree, leave! That does not seem like a good situation at all! You need to do what's best for you and your horse! 

Good Luck!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I moved from a place like that ... they wouldn't feed my mare what i asked- they would either feed her WAY to much or practically nothing. Then they would put new shavings on top of her poop and pee rather then clean it... so i was cleaning her stall every day on my own.

I am paying a little more where i am now but it is SO worth it to know that my horses are being taken care of ... 

Go look at other places and find a place where you know is right


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The feeding thing and the leaving the ring thing are two totally different issues.

I would be upset about feed that is included in my contract is not given.

The leaving the ring thing might have more to do with the horse your trainer was riding. Could they have left the ring because she knew the horse she was on would react and cause even more of an issue?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

First - Are you sure saw what happened?

Second - Did you talk to her before complaining to strangers?

What is the normal course of action when there is an issue? I try to stay out of my boarders way unless they ask for help. If there is actual danger or injury, yes I step in to help right away. But a loose horse in an enclosed ring can be viewed as more of an embarrassment and the person wants the least attention possible. You'll see just as many posts from people who "OMG I was doing my own thing and this person jumped in to help without being asked, etc etc etc"

If you are thinking of leaving over this incident, I have to wonder what else is really going on.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

mls said:


> First - Are you sure saw what happened?
> 
> Second - Did you talk to her before complaining to strangers?
> 
> ...


She saw what happened, all right.

You seem to have forgotten that she is also my INSTRUCTOR. Last time I checked, instructors are supposed to show at least a little interest if something happens to one of their students. She didn't so much as ask if I was okay: she just left.

I am not "complaining": I am asking for advice, also because of this feeding issue. Obviously I don't trust her very much, or I wouldn't be asking. I didn't talk to her: she flat out disappeared from the barn.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The feeding thing and the leaving the ring thing are two totally different issues.
> 
> I would be upset about feed that is included in my contract is not given.
> 
> The leaving the ring thing might have more to do with the horse your trainer was riding. Could they have left the ring because she knew the horse she was on would react and cause even more of an issue?


Actually, she was on her own horse, and my horse ran to the other end of the ring, away from all the other horses in the ring. Another lady (whose horse had also spooked at the same tarp), didn't leave and tried to help. I can't understand how the barn owner would have been more worried about her horse spooking than one of the boarders.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

As for her leaving the ring: She may have been on a horse that couldn't handle the situation. I don't know the horse or rider but that is usually why people leave in a situation like that. 

As for the feeding: Get out of there. I had a horse in full event training at a barn a couple summers ago that was not getting fed the appropriate amounts and she got ribby. There is absolutely no excuse for not feeding a horse. That is not tolerable.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

twh said:


> I can't understand how the barn owner would have been more worried about her horse spooking than one of the boarders.


Stop and think for a second.

If her horse is freaking out because your horse is loose what good is she to anyone? Is she not putting more people in danger?

I could continue listing reasons but I think you get the point.


And I have to agree with MLS on this one. I think most BOs try to mind their own business unless asked. Even being your trainer does not mean she is fair game to give you input ever second of every day. 

The feeding thing I think you need to sit down with the BO and ask what is going on. Get in writing what is agreed upon and go from there.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

If she was on a spooking horse, then staying in the arena would have made it worse. I don't blame her for that.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Her horse did not spook and was not being unmanageable. My horse was the only one in the ring who went nuts.

In any case the picture of the BO, who is a college trained, high powered trainer, having to dash out of the ring because she couldn't control her own horse while another lady who only rides occasionally held her ground is positively funny.

Frankly, any barn that would consider it none of their business if a student might have been hurt is a place who does put safety first, and I would never ride there.

Thanks to everyone for their input!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am wondering if this was during a lesson or you were just free riding. If it was during a lesson then you have reason to be upset. But I am guessing since the bo was on a horse this was not a scheduled lesson for you. If I am free riding and am in the arena with someone out of control I am the 1st one to leave. I will not subject myself or horse to an accident. I have seen good horses ruined because an inexperienced person lost control and caused problems for others. Just because your horse ran the opposite way does not mean it was going to stay away so I would have done what she did.


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

I have to agree with Churumbeque...If it WAS a lesson, she should NEVER leave her student alone with a panicked horse. I haven't ever had a lesson in which the instructor was on horseback as well...If it was a training lesson, to train the horse to accept things such as a tarp, she should have NOT been riding. She SHOULD have stayed with you, at the very least, make sure you were out of harm's way when you 'came off' your horse. Strike ONE.
The feed bucket, forgotten lunch, etc. show me that she has something on her mind that is distracting her from handling business accordingly. You need to have your mom talk to her about your concerns. Keep a very close eye on things, and if it doesn't change right away, take your horse elsewhere.
There is no guarantee that another barn will be much better, and your horse has other horses where she is that she knows. Moving her to a new location will be stressful on her, so make sure it's necessary.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

HMM new poster just poofs. You have to wonder.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

twh said:


> There has been a problem with my horse's feeding: yesterday they flat out forgot to give him lunch, and today they just left the bucket of feed right in front of is stall in the dark. Nobody was around, and I wound up being the one to put it in his bucket. I almost missed it.


Never, ever, ever ever ever ever feed your horse without consulting the barn owner. Perhaps he was already fed and that was his breakfast for the morning.
When my barn owners are unable to feed they ask someone to do it for them; to insure there won't be any mix-ups they place the hay and feed infront of the stalls (of course the horses cannot reach it by any means) this way all the feeder needs to do is water and toss everyone their food...

You should not feed your horse without first asking the owner, this is common sense and proper boarding etiquette.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Did this ever get resolved?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

It sounds like you already made up your mind so I'm not sure why you are posting.. Instead of ASSUMING her motivation for doing what she did, why don't you just ask her? 

It drives me nuts when people just assume the worst instead of trying to resolve the situation and clear up any misunderstandings there may have been.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

mmhmmm


----------



## coastal123 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is two different issues.
First, the feeding-were you already there when they put it infront of the stall? I will do this is a boarder is there so that the feeding doesn't interfere with their riding schedule for that day. If someone just left it and forgot about it, while mistakes do occassionally happen, it should be addressed and the persona responsible asked about it and systems put in place to ensure that it doesnot happen regularly. Frequent feeding mistakes REQUIRE you to move your horse.
I'm more worried about the instructor's behaviour during your fall. While there are several good reasons why she might not have been able to respond immediately to your expectations, I would expect someone in a teacher role to ask later if all was okay or I needed help and an explanation why she couldn't assist right then. It may be a case where she is burned out on clients and their needs, but you shouldn't suffer because of that.


----------

